# Where to find PVC gate valves locally?



## Ostro (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm looking for 2x 1" gate valves with slip fittings. Lowes/rona/HD/home hardware all had some version of ball or gate valves but none of them had 1" gate valves with slip fittings. I've found them on reefsupplies but I'm quite opposed to spending 65$ on two pvc valves and I would also like to pick them up this weekend.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*gate valve*

u can try jj downs .big reef depot .reefsupplies.ca


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

JJ Downs. They have everything.... bring your wallet and first born.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We get all out plumbing from Noble Trade. 

Not cheap, but their stock levels are insane @ their Jane St. location.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

check princess auto...they have them


----------

